# 1997 Audit Tool



## MMillercpc

Does anybody know where or have a 1997 audit tool or sheet or form??? I did an internet search and it looks like all of them are 1995 based!


----------



## Marcela72

*1997 guidelines audit sheets.*

https://www.msbcbs.com/#

Go under provider, then e/m service review.  you will find all the different specialties. hope this helps.


----------



## MMillercpc

*Thanks Marcela.. Check out another great resource*

http://emuniversity.com/FreeContent.html

Once you register, click on "The E/M University Pocket Coding Guide"

This site contains some great information 


I found this on another post... The audit tool actually indicates it's 1997.. 

You have to register but it's free....


----------



## truescaper

*EMUniversity*

EMUniversity also has specialty exam coding guides. Great site! And sometimes physicians "hear" things clearer when another physician is the one doing the "telling". Just a personal observation.....
terri


----------



## dabroussard

Have you looked at the ones already in the 1997 Guidelines? They are pretty easy to use as well.


----------



## becca12

Very cool page.

Thanks,
Rebecca


----------

